# Disney Foreclosure higher than youd think!  interesting article



## TUGBrian (Dec 28, 2015)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...vacation-club-foreclosure-20151224-story.html


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 28, 2015)

Need to be a paying subscriber to read this ...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 28, 2015)

You should be able to read this link:

Disney Timeshares, and Others, Lose Magic - by Sandra Pedicini/ Staff Writer/ Sun Sentinel Broward Edition/ www.pressreader.com


Richard


----------



## Jason245 (Dec 28, 2015)

I didn't even think this was an option. 

out of curiosity, how the heck to do you figure out the points conversion for a particular deed?


----------



## ronparise (Dec 28, 2015)

It's a free registration to read the story


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 28, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> You should be able to read this link:
> 
> Disney Timeshares, and Others, Lose Magic - by Sandra Pedicini/ Staff Writer/ Sun Sentinel Broward Edition/ www.pressreader.com
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing the article. Maybe, more Disney owners in distress needs to read this article.


----------



## am1 (Dec 28, 2015)

What benefits do disney owners get at the parks while staying on site and staying off site.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 28, 2015)

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...ustformembers/perks/2015-perks-WDW-011515.pdf


----------



## JimMIA (Dec 28, 2015)

I really doubt that this news would shock anyone who follows DVC.

When DVC started selling SSR, the demographic of their purchasers changed dramatically -- from customers who had mostly paid cash to customers who mostly (+/- 80% from what I've read) financed.  

Some of that shift was macroeconomic, and some of it was dictated by the fact that DVC brought 3 LARGE resorts online within a short time period and had no alternative but to promote financing.  They took some serious lumps, and later significantly changed their financing approach by greatly tightening their credit approvals, increasing the required down payments and dramatically raising their interest rates.

The other important factor, I think, is the relative naivete of DVC-direct buyers.  On discussion boards, you see endless threads where it is obvious the purchaser has not the faintest clue what they bought or how to use it.  I've seen posts ranging from _"How do I make a reservation?"_ to _"I made a down payment and am up-to-date on my payments, why am I getting this bill for 'Annual Dues'?"_

Fortunately, those nice folks bought a good product (although they may have done so accidentally!), but when they hit any significant speed-bump on the road of life, the contract is likely headed for foreclosure.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 29, 2015)

odd that it requires you to register, i just closed the silly window and was able to read the article?


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 29, 2015)

am1 said:


> What benefits do disney owners get at the parks while staying on site and staying off site.



a few discounts, as brian linked.  the annual pass discount is the biggest benefit, but like any of those listed perks, they can come and go on very short notice.

when staying onsite, you also get all of the typical onsite wdw benefits as well: free parking at the resort and theme parks, easy access to internal transportations (buses, boats, monorails), free bus service from and to MCO airport, extra magic hours at the theme parks and free delivery of purchases from the parks to your resort.


----------

